# Khaleesi's New Life



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She looks great! Thanks for sharing! Hope to see more of this beautiful girl!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm going to use this thread to post photos until she's a year old. I did it with her mother, so I figure why not with Khaleesi?


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Yay!!! A Khaleesi thread! She is so beautiful can't wait to follow her adventures so thank you for sharing. She is so lucky to be able to go to the office with you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Khaleesi went to her first puppy class last night. She had a blast and did very well. 


























We have to think of a "trick" to teach her in this class. Any suggestions?


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been waiting for a Khaleesi thread!!! She's gotten so big! As for tricks there are a ton of options - crawl, bow, high-five, shake, hold the treat on the nose, weave through your legs, spin. I so wish I could bring my dog to work!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Yeah a Khaleesi thread!!! Oh she is as gorgeous as expected. Her wonderful temperament is a testament to all your efforts when she was born. Thanks for letting us share in her 1st year, put me on the list for her 1st litter


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a cutie. And she has gotten so big.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

After some time at the office, Khaleesi went to the mall to meet more people.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LOVE this thread  She is super cute. Keep the photos coming! So gad she's in class and out in the world.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just an idea for a play day trick...
Sipsy enjoys the "through the leg" game. She sort of does a figure 8 in and out of my legs and has progressed until we can walk along as she sort of weaves back and forth. 
Of course it all started by sticking her head through my legs and looking up. This was her way of telling me Hey Mom I have a toy, let's play!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy cow!! Look how big she is! her colouring is so similar to Shala's at that age - and we had that same pretty pink collar, too! 

The first trick my last pup did at puppy class was having her lie down and putting treats on her paws and up her legs and making her wait to eat them. I didn't even need to teach it - she knew down and she knew wait, so it was easy peasy - but it looks very impressive!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Yay, the Khaleesi thread is here !!!!! She is soooooo beautiful.
Funny, in the office greeter
picture she looks so small, but in the legal document picture she looks big. She sure has grown. I'm so glad she's such a wonderful girl! Thanks for this thread, I was wondering how she's doing.
P.S. - I'm sure Ziva says, like mother, like daughter


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad to see this too! She's gotten so big already!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think Khaleesi is cute or pretty or impressive. In fact, she's the worst looking puppy from the litter, at this point. Her brothers are super cute with solid, impressive builds. I also don't think she looks like her mother (Ziva). I can't see Ziva in her at all. Nor does she look like her father (Percy). But several people have commented that she does sometimes look like her uncle, Freedom (Percy's littermate), which I suppose is some consolation since Freedom grew up to be the #1 Golden in the country the last two years.

Here is Khaleesi now...

















...and Freedom as a puppy about 5 months old.










See the similarity in build and face? You may not be able to see it in these two photos. But trust me, she looks much, much more like Freedom at that age than she does her own mother or father, or her siblings.

Freedom was a fugly puppy in that photo. I mean, he was cute and all, but unlike a lot of show puppies who look impressive from the start, Freedom gave no indication at that age that he would be such a great show dog. For instance, here is my Gibbs' father, Sonny (a former #2 Golden, to his sister Chloe as #1) as a puppy. See scrawny Freedom above, and compare to Sonny at the same age, below. 










See the difference in development? Which one looks more like a top show dog, to you? Sonny looks like a miniature adult, while Freedom is a scrawny puppy with no two parts of his body the same.

But Freedom turned out okay, as depicted in this ad done by our own Anney Doucette.










Hard to believe that's the same dog as above, isn't it? 

So I'm hoping that Khaleesi grows up into a nice dog, like her uncle. Right now, Khaleesi's brothers are growing more like Sonny, above, and Khaleesi more like Freedom, who fell apart after 8 weeks of age, and didn't come back until he was more than a year old. Khaleesi looks like a scrawny, under-developed bag of awkward compared to her siblings. I hope she follows the Freedom growth model, and comes back to look like a nice dog. If not, we're going to have a tough decision about what to do with her.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OH man. As an awkward looking child, I so relate to this. I find the above post too funny! She really does look like freedom as a puppy. I have no doubt that she will grow out of her awkward stage into the most beautiful Golden. Can't wait to see her journey!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

There's something about her face, Dana. Maybe the set of her eyes, or the shape of her face, but there's something there. A spark. Like she's thinking, "Just give me some time. I'll get there". 

I know nothing about show vs. pet or anything like that, but she's got...something. I have a very strong feeling that she's going to turn out to be a "killer" in the ring. And yes, she is definitely Freedom's twin. The resemblance is very obvious.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

She has what I call a strong face, I personally like her head but I see it in my mind a bit down the road for what I think it will grow out to. for some reason many of those type of puppies just go thru what to some look like a really awkward stage but almost all of them that I have know like that came on strong but took a awhile to bring it all back together but were stunning when fully mature. Hang in there she is worth the time!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I really do see the similiarity between her and Freedom. At theme time, I think she is absolutely beautiful just as being a baby girl pup!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

She reminds me of the Ugly Duckling


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Happens with horses too. Hang in there she has everything going for her in her breeding and could well turn out like her uncle. Easy to see the similarities. Genetics are such fun!! She has a very intelligent look in her I eye.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I see an awesome dog in the making! Exquisite color and coat, her head & eyes have a softer look than Uncle Free. She will have a dynamic presence as she matures.. there is a strong & happy soul in this one. She is welcome here anytime


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I don't think Khaleesi is cute or pretty or impressive......



I would like to respectfully disagree with you. I think Khaleesi is lovely right now - her coloring is to die for and it's clear she will grow up to be a beauty with brains galore! :heartbeat

xoxo to sweet Khaleesi. So thrilled to see she has her own thread!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I couldn't help it... this is Sipsy at 4 months, bad hair day and all. Khaleesi is looking really good right??


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

puddles everywhere said:


> I couldn't help it... this is Sipsy at 4 months, bad hair day and all. Khaleesi is looking really good right??
> 
> View attachment 727785


Are you kidding? That's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy update:

Progress! For a less-than-4-month old puppy, Khaleesi is very trustworthy and understands boundaries and what she can and cannot chew on. So we're thinking of leaving her out all day with the other dogs, and ditching the puppy pen. Do you think we're crazy? Would you leave a 16-week old puppy out all day?

Yesterday we went to work and left Khaleesi out with the rest of the dogs all day. And then we held our breath. Would there be mass destruction? Would she pee or poop in the house? Would we need to buy a new sofa? So off we went, though we did hook up the puppy cam again with it pointed into our living room. Nope, nope, and nope. Nothing bad, at all. Yay! While this is the first time we have left her out all day, we've kind of been working up to it for a while, leaving her out for longer and longer periods. She knows she's not allowed to chew on the sofa or table or what have you, and she has playmates and tons of toys. Would she be trustworthy when we're gone all day? Turns out, she was, at least yesterday.*

So, with a single day of success, it looks like we are finally going to take down the puppy pen (which has been Khaleesi's puppy jail since the other puppies left), and see if we can make this permanent. It will be nice to have that part of the house back again.

I will say that, along with all the puppyproofing measures we have in place, the other dogs are what allows us to do this at Khaleesi's young age. They have all been training her, especially her mother, Ziva, who is actually the one who housebroke all her puppies. Plus, our rescue Golden, Isabelle, is the sheriff, and she keeps a very close eye on puppy behavior, intervening whenever the puppy does something she doesn't approve of (which is usually what Isabelle is not allowed to do). Further, Khaleesi watches and models the behavior of our other dogs. So she has learned to do a lot of things right without any intervention from us, at all. That has been a big help. And Khaleesi is extremely biddable, so she _wants_ to behave.

Today, Khaleesi goes to work with us, and then to her puppy class this evening. I will take photos. You will have to see them and read about me gushing over her like she's the best puppy on earth, just like everyone else does about their own best puppy in the world. 

*_We did unplug all electrical cords, just in case. And we understand we may lose furniture. And every puppy I've ever had has had one "bad day" where they went nuts and destroyed something. And the whole place, indoors and out, is as puppyproof a place as you'll ever see, because this ain't our first rodeo and we have five dogs who have shown us every possible way they can get in trouble. And we decided ahead of time we were willing to risk it because this is the best puppy we have ever had, and giving her the space to be trusted was more important than guaranteeing no losses.And besides, I wouldn't mind an excuse to go shopping for new furniture.  _


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Atta girl Khaleesi!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like Khaleesi did a great job. With her positive role models, trainers hopefully she will continue. I just can't help remembering when the teeth started falling out/teething..came home to chewed baseboards and torn down wallpaper. No one ever admitted to it, but somehow I knew it was my 5 month old puppy, not my 5 year old. Of course I have total faith is Miss Khaleesi   

Oh yes, and I suddenly remember the time I came off after giving the puppy his freedom (as a trial) as he was with our positive role model, 8 year old and found the couch upside down when we came in. We looked at each other and said, hmm, not time yet   .(Sorry, you're post took me on a walk down memory late..i still laugh about it)


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am so smitten with your girl! I can't wait for more pics-- maybe video, too (hint, hint)!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Very impressive for a young puppy!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

khaleesi went to her puppy class today. She loves her puppy class.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I love that slightly demented look on the other puppy in the last photo! As for Khaleesi, she looks like she had the time of her life.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like Khaleesi had a good time! What was going on in that last picture? She looks like she's having words with the other dog.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Looks like Khaleesi had a good time! What was going on in that last picture? She looks like she's having words with the other dog.


They end each class with some play time. The other puppy is Khaleesi's BFF, Roxy. They love to play together.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ahhh! She is so precious!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She sure is growing!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I. Can't. Stand. It. 

She is just too cute - those puppy class photos are putting me over the "squee" edge today! I don't see awkward puppy - just adorable face!!! But so many goldens go through that growing up - I'll never forget the day our trainer - who was Belle's Dad's owner (who was just a stunning boy with lots of ribbons) said "ohhh she's in her ugly stage". I wanted to die, I still thought she was beautiful, but just the other day I found a photo of her and Yikes - head too big, no fluff, she really was in an awkward stage! 

I want to work where there is a puppy! Especially one as exceptional as Khaleesi!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Dana! Just curious if you or Khaleesi have any recent photos of Boomer. I see the daily pictures of Tanner and now we're lucky enough to see Khaleesi but wondering how Bommer is looking/doing these days. Hope you don't mind the question.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Dana! Just curious if you or Khaleesi have any recent photos of Boomer. I see the daily pictures of Tanner and now we're lucky enough to see Khaleesi but wondering how Bommer is looking/doing these days. Hope you don't mind the question.


I don't, sorry. But I saw him over the weekend when his owner brought him to a dog show. He's a tank (43 lbs.!), but he looks _fantastic!_ He's a beautiful puppy now, with lots of bone, a nice gait, and very well put-together. He needs to grow into his head, but it still looks a lot better than Khaleesi's. I'll see if my spouse has some photos of him from last weekend. You won't believe he and Khaleesi are littermates, they look so different!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Not Khaleesi, but her littermate, Tanner (fka Cappuccino). This is the little guy we had to tube feed, the swimmer pup, the one we thought wouldn't make it. He's now a great, perfectly healthy and wonderful puppy, who is living a fantastic life with a truly excellent family. I'm so happy for him. He was my favorite, and I was super picky about where we would place him. 

He's funny now, but Tanner is going to be a handsome boy. He's going to look a lot like his gorgeous father, but lighter color.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He looks so, so happy. That must make you feel so good that you picked the right home for him. It's got to be one of the most stressful parts of breeding...knowing that you'll be the one deciding their fate with the homes you choose. If I ever bred, (which I never will just for this reason), I'd probably be known as the "Stalker Breeder." :curtain:


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful golden smile in that second photo! I don't think it gets any better than that!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I see what you mean about Tanner. He's a stunning puppy with a ton of promise. And seeing him so happy is wonderful.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm going to ask a rookie question. I have adored Khaleesi from the beginning and Sipsy is my 1st golden PUPPY. Can't help but notice the differences in the two heads. It appears Sipsy's ears are too high and too small. Khaleesi has such a precious face and Sipsy has a more... manly? structure, wide head and snout.. which is also much shorter. Khaleesei is elegant and glamorous and Sipsy looks like she is ready to rumble 
So these are differences between show and pet?

BTW I love to see Tanner is still a snuggle bug and has a big ... sister? to cuddle with. He looks so happy with his person, good choice.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures of Tanner...I know you and Theresa worked beyond hard to help him through his difficult time. The human touch that you had him get accustomed to has made him into a very cuddly and happy boy, it is so wonderful to see!!! P.S. It's been fun watching Tanner and Amber build their relationship!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I just want to say how grateful I am for Khaleesi. Reading through this forum makes me feel so lucky and grateful. I'm looking down the list of threads, and there are threads about aggressive puppies, puppies who won't eat, puppies who bite, puppies who are uncontrollable, puppies who won't walk, puppies with various physical issues, puppies with health problems, puppies with allergies, puppies with food issues, owners who aren't even sure their puppy is pure Golden, and owners who are being driven 'round the bend by misbehaving and challenging puppies.

We've had none of that.

Khaleesi has been the best puppy ever. Friendly, biddable, trustworthy, quick to learn, loving, fun, good off-switch, never misbehaves, was easily housebroken, hasn't destroyed anything, and is just a joy to be with.

Sometimes reading through this forum, it seems like 90% of puppies are problematic. We are really lucky. We got Khaleesi, and she's an amazing puppy. I am very grateful.

That is all.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Their wonderful demeanor is a true testament to all the love and time you put into this litter. Hint to all these people asking why you should find a good breeder!!! It makes a difference people!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi! Is it puppy class today? Is Miss Khaleesi doing greeting duty at your office today?
(In case you wonder, I'm home right now recovering from a serious illness; reading this site and particularly this thread, has been really helpful in keeping me smiling and having something fun to watch for)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Hi! Is it puppy class today? Is Miss Khaleesi doing greeting duty at your office today?
> (In case you wonder, I'm home right now recovering from a serious illness; reading this site and particularly this thread, has been really helpful in keeping me smiling and having something fun to watch for)


It is puppy class, indeed! And here she is. Don't blink, because it goes by fast!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Way to go Khaleesi!!! She's a star!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

P.S. - Missed it yesterday. Happy 4 month birthday little girl!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day! I hope Khaleesi remembers to spoil Ziva. And I hope all the dogs spoil Dana and Theresa too!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice job on the rollover Khaleesi! Happy 4 months.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Dana! So is Miss Khaleesi a puppy class graduate yet???


----------



## Sophie90 (Mar 22, 2017)

Love it!! People at my boyfriend's firm are allergic, so Bonnie won't be allowed to visit when I pick her up this weekend.  But Khaleesi is gorgeous and I'm excited to follow her adventures! She's only a few months older than my pup, I think.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Dana...do we get to see Miss Khaleesi since she's now 5 months old. How is she doing????


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Dana...do we get to see Miss Khaleesi since she's now 5 months old. How is she doing????


Thank you for asking! Today is the 5 month birthday for the Game of Thrones litter. Khaleesi is doing GREAT, though she is now in that really awkward 5-month old stage. There are big changes between 5 and 6 months, so we are looking forward to watching her this month. 

Here are a few snapshots I took today.










Khaleesi sandwiched between her mother Ziva (top) and Gibbs (bottom)









Mother and daughter. 



























Bad puppy!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you! Happy 5 months Khaleesi, Tanner and Boomer! She is getting to be a big girl, I love all the pictures but especially the ones beside Ziva!! Your dogs are all beautiful! Thanks for sharing these photos!
P.S. - Is that your yard??? That is a perfect space for dogs with the fence and blocks!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> P.S. - Is that your yard??? That is a perfect space for dogs with the fence and blocks!


Yep, that is our back yard, or the fenced portion of it, anyway. We have about 1/4 acre fenced, enough for the dogs to have space to run around. Here's the portion of it where the above photos were taken.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Khaleesi is one very beautiful girl, though I see she still has a bit of growing to do to fit those feet. Thanks for letting us see how she is getting on.
And I love your view.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's gorgeous! I love her coloring!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

What a beautiful yard - perfect for people and playful dogs/pups!!! They must love playing outdoors.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just found out that Tanners new home and older Golden sister (Step Mom?) Amber passed away suddenly. I hope Tanner adjusts well. He was such a fighter. My thoughts are with Tanner and his family. He was lucky to have Amber as a guide for the short time they were together.

R.I.P. Amber

dlm ny country


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Just found out that Tanners new home and older Golden sister (Step Mom?) Amber passed away suddenly. I hope Tanner adjusts well. He was such a fighter. My thoughts are with Tanner and his family. He was lucky to have Amber as a guide for the short time they were together.
> 
> R.I.P. Amber
> 
> dlm ny country


That is so sad. I loved watching them together on Instagram.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm heartbroken for Tanner and his new family. I could feel so much love in that whole family while looking at their pics/videos. I'm glad they have each other to get through the healing.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Dana, first off, Khaleesi is beautiful. I noticed in one of the pics on a chair near a table, that she has a bit of bump on the top, back of her skull. I call that "teradactyl dome". To be honest, I think she is going to be *extremely bright*. I know one other golden that had same shaped skull. His name was Axl and he was the smartest dog I've ever personally known...


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Dana..just saw a very handsome picture of Boomer on instagram. He is gorgeous (no surprise). Is it time to see a 6 month pic of Miss Khaleesi?? (hopeful!)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Dana..just saw a very handsome picture of Boomer on instagram. He is gorgeous (no surprise). Is it time to see a 6 month pic of Miss Khaleesi?? (hopeful!)


Boomer and Khaleesi are entered in their first dog show next month. I look forward to seeing Boomer, and getting an idea of how he is growing up. I can't really tell from any of the photos I've seen of him.

Here is the most recent photo of Khaleesi. She looks super impressive, right?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

alphadude said:


> Dana, first off, Khaleesi is beautiful. I noticed in one of the pics on a chair near a table, that she has a bit of bump on the top, back of her skull. I call that "teradactyl dome". To be honest, I think she is going to be *extremely bright*. I know one other golden that had same shaped skull. His name was Axl and he was the smartest dog I've ever personally known...


She definitely has an occipital bump at this point in her growth. I have to keep reminding myself that it will go away as her head comes in. I don't know if she'll ever be as smart as Axl, but she does learn quickly . . . when she wants to! Lol! She can also be very, very stubborn, like her mother. Gah!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Dana...Khaleesi looks ready for the show, once she's finished her nap! She looks like she's getting quite grown up.
Is she best friends with Ziva?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Just saw a cute photo of Boomer with Khaleesi on Boomer's instagram page. There are a lot of new photos of Boomer. Time for some new Khaleesi pics on this site??? (Pease, please, please!)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Just saw a cute photo of Boomer with Khaleesi on Boomer's instagram page. There are a lot of new photos of Boomer. Time for some new Khaleesi pics on this site??? (Pease, please, please!)


Well, here are Boomer and Khaleesi just dropped off at their handlers today, to get ready for their first dog show. They are growing up so fast!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Dana - thank you. Those are fabulous pics..that one of Boomer is awesome!
So you don't handle the dogs when they're in shows???
Is Kahleesi eager to learn and please when in comes to training?
When is their dog show?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Dana - thank you. Those are fabulous pics..that one of Boomer is awesome!


He is a cutie, isn't he? 



> So you don't handle the dogs when they're in shows???


LOL! Heck no! We use professional handlers, as the majority of Golden owners do. I don't have the time to travel all around showing them, nor do I have the skill necessary to win. We use two excellent handlers.



> Is Kahleesi eager to learn and please when in comes to training?


She's very good training . . . for a while. She gets bored quickly. It's like, "Dude, I did that already. Let's move on!" 



> When is their dog show?


Their first shows are next weekend, Saturday and Sunday. I'm bummed I won't be there to see them, as I'll be at a convention in Las Vegas, but I'm hoping someone will take photos or videos, and if they do I will of course post them here.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't believe how big they are!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, they are two gorgeous dogs! I love the side by side contrast in color. I see that Boomer hasn't lost the grand "physique" which he's been blessed with from the start. Best wishes to them in their first show next week.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

One last question - is Miss Ziva lost without her little girl around????


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pups look great.Good luck in the show

Just need Tanner for a reunion !!!

Who's got Boomer's instagram page link?

TIA


dlm ny country


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/boomerwesteros/ (this is Boomer's link)

if you change boomerwesteros to thegoldensiblings (this is Tanner's link)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, well. In Khaleesi's very first dog show, at barely 7 months old, she took a major reserve winners bitch. I wasn't there, but I'm told she showed well. She must have. There were many very nice bitches ahead of her. I'm thrilled.

And her brother, Boomer, won his class both days this weekend.

Ziva's kids are off to a nice start. 

Someone sent me this photo of Khaleesi today.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It certainly points to a bright future for her. You must be thrilled.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I AM thrilled. 

Really though, I think Khaleesi will be hard to finish, just because she is dark and hard. Most all-breed judges steer away from dark, athletic, fieldy Goldens. So no matter how nice she turns out, the majority of all-breed judges aren't going to award her. Most such judges seem to go for the lighter, fluffier, fancier Goldens. We know that it will be breeder judges that Khaleesi has the best chance under. 

It was the same with her mother, Ziva. Ziva was a darker, harder, "blue collar" Golden (which is what I like). Not fancy or fluffy, which tends to catch the eye of all-breed judges. But harder. Rougher. The kind of athletic Golden who looks like she belongs in the woods rather than the show ring. Ziva earned her CH and GCH under breeder judges, for the most part. I think it will be the same with Khaleesi. Then again, everyone says Khaleesi more resembles her uncle, Freedom, than she does her father, Percy, and Freedom was the #1 dog in the country for the last two years, so maybe I'm wrong and Khaleesi will have an easier time than I anticipate.

LOL! You don't care about any of this. I'm just rambling, trying to finish my first cup of coffee in the morning, sitting here in my hotel room in Las Vegas with nothing better to do than ramble on about nonsense.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I find your explanation very interesting as I know very little about this subject. My Rosie is a field golden and I suppose she would fit in the same description that you are giving your girls. When you refer to Ziva and Khaleesi as "hard", are you referring more to musculature and athleticism? 

Although my dog would never be of show quality, I love the dark color and that look "as though she should be in the woods"!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I say when you get home and Miss Khaleesi gets home...it's champagne for all !!!!
Congratulations to both Khaleesi and Boomer for their great weekend!!!!! You're not rambling you're educating us and it's great. I bet the older dogs will be happy to see Miss K. back. When's the next competition? You and Theresa should be thrilled that your grandpups are doing so great..especially after the fantastic beginning you gave them. Don't forget to send a picture to Tanner of his siblings.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

"LOL! You don't care about any of this. I'm just rambling, trying to finish my first cup of coffee in the morning, sitting here in my hotel room in Las Vegas with nothing better to do than ramble on about nonsense."
Funnily enough, I DO care about all of this stuff! It shows us non-breeders what you have to go through with your dogs to make a mark on the future of Goldens in America - and how the show ring has been influenced by the importing of new lines (I refuse to call them English creams - I know enough now to consider them as lighter Goldens.)
And, sitting here where I'll probably never see a truly athletic darker American dog, I can still appreciate the fact they are eminently more suited to what they were bred to do. It's like the difference between a true working border collie and a show dog. A working dog may have more trouble winning a show, but they're beautiful in their own right.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Just dredging this old thread up to post an update on Khaleesi. She has turned into a great dog. She's happy, loving, energetic, and just gorgeous. And even though I described her earlier in this thread as "dark and hard," and therefore not pleasing to many dog show judges, we recently started showing her again, and she's winning just fine. She's just a few points away from her championship, now, and has really come into her own. Here she is, now.










Such such a great dog, now, that despite her darker color we are going to breed her when she next comes into season. She's just a great girl, and I have fallen completely in love with her. So she will have her own puppies that I can post about in this forum.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning! I sure wish we lived closer-I'd love one of her babies!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Me too! I have always been so smitten with this girl. I drove 14 hrs for the last pup so distance isn't a problem. But can't say returning with 2 adult goldens along with a pup in a crate... in a Mini Cooper was comfortable for anyone of us! Not sure my budget could handle the cost of the pup AND a new car :-0 Just gorgeous!!!
But certainly looking forward to watching her new litter... if you continue to do the webcam anyway.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

puddles everywhere said:


> Me too! I have always been so smitten with this girl. I drove 14 hrs for the last pup so distance isn't a problem. But can't say returning with 2 adult goldens along with a pup in a crate... in a Mini Cooper was comfortable for anyone of us! Not sure my budget could handle the cost of the pup AND a new car :-0 Just gorgeous!!!
> But certainly looking forward to watching her new litter... if you continue to do the webcam anyway.


Oh yeah, we love doing the webcam, and we've gotten to the point where we pretty much don't have any wardrobe malfunctions anymore (knock on wood!).


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow, she is gorgeous! It's so interesting to me to see the different photos in this thread, and to see her current photo now. Can't wait for the puppy cam!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Between her and Deuce, I am just loving Ziva's pups! Can't wait to see what Khaleesi produces!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to squeeze and hug her!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh my goodness! Khaleesi is beautiful. Her coat is stunning.


----------

